

German press, politicians criticize 'absurd' Netzpolitik inquiry - mxx
http://www.dw.com/en/german-press-politicians-criticize-absurd-netzpolitik-inquiry/a-18619716

======
mxx
German media and politicians have criticized an investigation by Federal
Prosecutor General Harald Range into a pair of journalists...

